# From Freshwater to Saltwater



## TheCheeseWizz (Dec 9, 2008)

If I was to change my 10 gallon freshwater tank to saltwater, how much would that cost for everything? I want live rock and to eventually get corals. Any estimates would be very much appreciated.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd say around $150 more.


----------



## joejoe1055 (Nov 23, 2009)

not sure, but just get stuff slowly if need be to lessen the blow
p.s. u sometimes can get used equipment from people u just have old tanks sitting around


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

i would say $200-$250 including the light, skimmer, salt, and test kit. but maybe lower im not to sure how much a skimmer for that size tank will run. i have seen a filter micro skimmer combo for around $60.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Don't take this offensively. But are you a saltwater newcomer? if you are a 10 gallon tank as your first tank is a poor choice. It would be a hell for someone who was just starting. Not only that but what would you keep in a 10 gal?


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

he could get a Catalina goby if he can keep the tank from crashing
like getitcdot said dont take it wrong but this will be hard to do with such a small water volume, but it can be done i have seen 2.5 gal reef tanks. but you will have to be RELIGIOUS about topping off every other day day possibly daily.
as for fish possibilities check out this link Nano Fish

my 2 cents


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

That is a hard thing to do is to start with a small tank.. I think that's y a lot of pep. say that saltwater is hard is because thy start with a small tank. I would only start with a 55 gallon or 75.. And buy one used.. One that was used as a reeftank.. I say used only because what if I don't like or want to do saltwater tank (YA AS IF).. Far as the swap over tanks mmm that's tricky some times it's cheaper to buy a hole set up used.. GOOD LUCK (Take pics.. a long the way to post later)


----------



## chrlesdikkenson (Dec 23, 2009)

Round about $200 will be the total cost.saltwater tanks are a little harder to keep but not muchwell yes salt water fish are more suscepitale to illness as they are sea fish living in a tank so they need a lot of stuff which isnt cheap and if they dont have it can get ill.


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

Starting out with a small tank is almost always a recipe for disaster. Bad things happen very quickly with such a small water volume. Nano reefs are fun but there is a learning curve that is easier to tackle with a larger system first, if not you may get discouraged and give up which we don't want to see.

None of us are trying to talk you out of the hobby as its a blast but for your own sake and sanity I would start with nothing less than a 29 gallon and a 75 or 90 is better. A standard 55 gallon is a tough size for a reef tank since it does not have sufficient front to back depth to make the rockwork look nice without stacking it against the rear wall. A 75 or 90 can usually be found cheap on Craigslist or Petco has tanks on sale for $1.00 a gallon all the time.

I started with a 20 high and kept if for 13 years along with a 180, 90, 50, 110, several 30 breeders, a 37 and now my 100G and 16G bowfront. It is addicting once you get started but you can buy things a little at a time so the investemnt is not such a hit to the wallet. Watch local reef clubs for things like used lighting, pumps, protein skimmers, and such as people are always trading or buying something new. My first metal halide lighting was entirely used and I later passed it on to another reefer and its probably still in use somewhere!


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

Starting with a tank this small is a bit of a challenge as most here have eluded too. Its not beyond the relm of possibility though. Just understand that you will need to be knowledgable about what it is your doing and at the top of your game. Things in a tank this small can go from great to "multiples of sadness" in just a few short hours. 
I set mine up using the following...

Nova Extreme 2 bulb T-5 light 50.00
Pavestone Pulverized Limestone 15lbs 3.00
8 lbs Live Rock (choice hand picked) 60.00
Aquaclear 20 23.00
15 watt Heater 7.00
10 gal AGA tank 10.00
2lbs Garf Grunge (freebie f/GARF order) 0.00

Thats about 150.00 right there and that doesnt incude such things as a test kit which is about another 30.00 or so, Salt Mix, device to measure SG, thermometer and lot of other misc items. I am guessing about 200.00 by the time its all said and done just to get it up and running with no live stock. You already have some of the stuff which will help defray the cost a bit but not much.

SW aint all that hard but it is very unforgiving if you do stupid stuff or neglect it. You will definitely want to have your ducks in a row on a tank this size or smaller, but success abounds all over the place these days even for the new to the hobbie. Set up a good solid plan with decent equipment matched for the task at hand and if your knowledgable enough and dedicated enough you too can pull this hat trick off as well.

Id go into more detail but I am short on time and about to be late for an appointment...


----------

